# *** Blauparts Audi UR Quattro Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a Vwvortex advertiser.


Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $20.00 on the following Audi timing belt kit:
~ 1985-1987 4000 GT Non-Quattro
~ 1984-1987 4000 Quattro
~ 1984-1985 4000 UR Quattro Starting with Vin 900001

REMEMBER, Blauparts also has Audi 4000 Quattro & Ur Quattro timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

